# 2021 Santa Cruz Bullit E-MTB Review



## Steve_Jones1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the review Francis, would love to try this one out! You say "Santa Cruz has pulled a coupe with this bike." I guess with 85Nm of torque you could pull a coupe! Or even a sedan.......


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Following the naming logic, the next ebike from Santa Cruz should be a light e-mtb with reduced battery using an ep8 motor, and my assumption is that it will be called the Nickel with 130mm out back for trail riding.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

>>Following the naming logic, the next ebike from Santa Cruz ...
Brilliant. Someone said Bantam too.

The cool news is this motor is light enough and is efficient enough to have the range. Just limit the top end torque, design a small, modular battery system and it's a good light building block.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

>>Thanks for the review Francis...
lol. Fixed!!! Coup d'etat of Coup de gras?


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

They need to make a Turbo Levo SL/Orbea Rise less-powered and lightweight contender and call it Tazmon.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

>>They need to make a Turbo Levo SL/Orbea Rise less-powered and lightweight contender and call it Tazmon.

Or Bantam. Someone else suggested Nickel


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree, the charging cover sucks. I think have the same one on my new Canyon. I hope Santa Cruz includes a SM-BTE80 charge adapter with each bike - so you can charge the battery off the bike.


----------



## JHopkin (Jan 28, 2020)

No thanks.......9k for a motor that rattles.....do these guys test this stuff before bringing it to the market?


----------



## Bozo T CLown (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes, they test them on people with no hearing or tactile sense.


----------



## modepp (Mar 29, 2018)

Shimano, we have faith you. Now FIX the rattling issue!


----------



## Searching... (Nov 25, 2020)

Waiting for a Dual Crown ebike because i think that is worth for climbing


----------



## Craig_Foster (Nov 25, 2020)

Call it the Superlight


----------



## Trail7Surfer (Feb 10, 2015)

Specialized Turbo Kenevo


----------



## michael_d_schocket (Dec 8, 2020)

big price to spend when the bike will most likely be updated within a year?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Jack7782 said:


> I agree, the charging cover sucks. I think have the same one on my new Canyon. I hope Santa Cruz includes a SM-BTE80 charge adapter with each bike - so you can charge the battery off the bike.


Charging cover is one of the worst things known to man. Won't close. I just leave mine open most of the time since I'm in dry weather.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

michael_d_schocket said:


> big price to spend when the bike will most likely be updated within a year?


It's Achilles Heel is it's just so expensive for what it is. But... this won't be updated for a while I think. There'll be running changes I'm sure as motor revisions and other components get better.

Have 20 rides on mine. Amazing. So bomber yet so good at changing direction. Climbs like no other. I'm trying an air shock now. Coil shock is 950 grams!! Air is about 470 grams. They feel about the same in most of my terrain in Santa Cruz.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Searching... said:


> Waiting for a Dual Crown ebike because i think that is worth for climbing


I think there's absolutely no need for dual crown. Fox 36 is amazing. Then There's Zeb and Fox 38. Great too for heavy and very aggressive/capable riders. Very little downside. Dual crowns have a lot of baggage.


----------



## MySpaceTOM (Nov 19, 2013)

Great review. I used this one and many others to make my decision to pull the trigger on a Bullit. 

I was very hesitant about the EP8 rattle and honestly after putting 200 miles on the bike last two weeks the rattle doesn’t really bother me. Reminds of Shimano brake pad rattle or the days when cables would rattle inside the carbon frame. Does the motor rattle, yes, but I’m too busy charging a downhill to notice and the uphill sound is much improved over the heckler E8000.

It’s an awesome bike. The MX wheel choice was great. After riding the heckler for a while my complaints were needs a 29 up front, more travel, and a more quiet motor. 

Bullit delivered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

MySpaceTOM said:


> Great review. I used this one and many others to make my decision to pull the trigger on a Bullit.
> 
> I was very hesitant about the EP8 rattle and honestly after putting 200 miles on the bike last two weeks the rattle doesn't really bother me. Reminds of Shimano brake pad rattle or the days when cables would rattle inside the carbon frame. Does the motor rattle, yes, but I'm too busy charging a downhill to notice and the uphill sound is much improved over the heckler E8000.
> 
> ...


Right on MySpaceTOM <- love that btw. Thank you for the share.

Yes, I'm still learning about the capabilities of the bike 20 rides later. Experimenting now between coil and air shock. The noise is like the old chain slap. If the bikes today weren't so quiet, it would hardly be noticeable. It's like cable slap. Doesn't bother me at the moment.

Should and will be fixed though. It really seems like just the crank freeewheel/one-way bearing.


----------



## MySpaceTOM (Nov 19, 2013)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Right on MySpaceTOM
> Yes, I'm still learning about the capabilities of the bike 20 rides later. Experimenting now between coil and air shock. The noise is like the old chain slap. If the bikes today weren't so quiet, it would hardly be noticeable. It's like cable slap. Doesn't bother me at the moment.
> 
> Should and will be fixed though. It really seems like just the crank freeewheel/one-way bearing.


Agreed. That's the perfect way to describe the sound. I'm used to my hydra buzzing away so this is just another noise.

A fix would be great to see. I recall Bosche having a rattle issue that was fixed?

I'm glad I didn't let the rattle deter me from buying. These seem to be hard to come by.

I am curious to see how the reliability is. A lot of Levo and SL's in my area. Those guys seem to always be in the shop for motor issues. I'm sure the EP8 will be solid.

Great to hear about the coil. I've thought about that also but I'm also adjusting to the bike in general. Gaps and berms are a bit different now, haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

